# Prayers Needed



## learning (May 19, 2006)

Hello All,

This is a little off the beaten path but I could sure use your help with this one. I don't know all of your personal beliefs on the power of prayer but I feel strongly that it can be a tremendous benefit.

The president of our local club, Mr. Steve Bowman, is going in for cancer surgery tomorrow morning. He has already had two surgeries that have removed portions of his tongue. Each time they thought they got it and each time it has come back. This time they think they may have to remove his entire tongue and put in a tracheotomy. This will eliminate his ability to speak for the rest of his life, and even so they can not give him a long term prognosis. 

Steve is the life force behind our club. He is a tremendous husband to his wife Lisa and father to his two teen age girls. He is a Methodist minister and an inspiration to those he serves in his church. He is also a dear and loved friend to me personally. I am having a tough time with all this and I would really appreciate it if you could all please keep Steve, Lisa and the girls in your prayers tonight and tomorrow. I know he would greatly appreciate it.

Thank you all,

Dan


----------



## george simon (Feb 28, 2006)

HI DAN,I will be praying for him. ..GEORGE


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

Morning Dan...........this is sad news and you know that everyone will be praying for Mr. Bowman the minute members are up and read this. 
We'll be thinking of you too.


----------



## Avion (May 28, 2007)

Morning Dan,

He will be in my prayers.

George


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Hi Dan,

I'm so sorry to hear this.

Steve will be in my prayers today, as I will be sitting infront of our Lord today, during Adoration. 

Thank you for letting us know.


----------



## Barn Pigeon (Feb 11, 2005)

He and his family will be in our prayers. 

Rick


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Dan, prayer can work miracles. I will remember your friend and his family as well as you and your fellow club members in my prayers.


----------



## Margarret (May 3, 2007)

Dan,

I will pray for Steve and his family. 

Margaret


----------



## David Ey (Dec 31, 2007)

Margarret said:


> Dan,
> 
> I will pray for Steve and his family.
> 
> Margaret


So will I. 
David


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

My prayers and good wishes to your friend at this time of need. be strong.


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

Consider your request done....

Sending LOVING HEALING THOUGHTS

Shi


----------



## kalapati (Aug 29, 2006)

learning said:


> Hello All,
> 
> This is a little off the beaten path but I could sure use your help with this one. I don't know all of your personal beliefs on the power of prayer but I feel strongly that it can be a tremendous benefit.


prayer can be habit forming for it takes away anxiety and that's why every morning on my way to work i always say a simple one. i mentioned Mr. Steve Bowman on my prayer today for his quick recovery. this coming sunday mass me and my wife will also mention his name on our prayers.


kalapati
San Diego
http://myracingpigeons.mypets.ws:81/Jview.htm


----------



## Feather (Dec 8, 2005)

Dan,

Your special freind and his family will be remembered in my prayers. It looks as though a big smoke signal will be going up from this forum. Those out there in Cyber Space will guess this is a large prayer meeting.


----------



## re lee (Jan 4, 2003)

Sometimes praying is the only and best hope any one has. I will pray And hope that many will do the same.


----------



## Dezirrae (Oct 6, 2007)

Dan,

I'm adding Steve, Lisa, and his girls to my prayers now and will continue to do so - especially tomorrow I will pray for a successful surgery and a speedy recovery for Steve. Miracles can & do happen -- I hope to hear of one happening here. Please keep us posted on Steve's surgery tomorrow and his recovery after that.


----------



## learning (May 19, 2006)

*Update*

Steve went into surgery at 8:30 this morning (Friday). I have not heard anything as of now (12:45). I will probably give it a day and then call Lisa if I don't hear anything beforehand.

Thank you all for your continued prayers of support.

Dan


----------



## TheSnipes (Apr 9, 2007)

I'm real sorry about your friend's dilemma. at times there is just no fairness in life, and sometimes it's downright mean. He is fortunate in that he has good friends, and his family to support him through it.


----------



## Lin Hansen (Jan 9, 2004)

Dan,

So sorry to hear about your friend.....we'll all be pulling for him.

Linda


----------



## maryjane (Jul 15, 2006)

Steve and his family are in my prayers and thoughts as well. I hope the surgery went as well as can be expected and that he recovers quickly.


----------



## SmithFamilyLoft (Nov 22, 2004)

learning said:


> Hello All,
> 
> This is a little off the beaten path but I could sure use your help with this one. I don't know all of your personal beliefs on the power of prayer but I feel strongly that it can be a tremendous benefit.
> 
> ...


Sorry Dan, 

I am late in reading this. 

When I offer up my thoughts to the creator of the universe tonight, I will ask for divine intervention for your friend and his family. Regardless of the outcome, may his will be done.


----------



## learning (May 19, 2006)

*Latest*

Well folks, here is just another case of the power of prayer.

Steve came through the surgery well. Not only that, they found no evidence of the cancer on the left side that they thought was there and they were able to remove what was there on the right. They did not have to remove his entire tongue and did not have to put in a tracheotomy. He is sore but is recovering. He was actually at shipping tonight and although he is in a good amount of pain, he still has his tongue and his ability to talk. Hopefully he will make a full recovery and be able to put this behind him.

Thank you all for your wonderful intervention on his behalf. The Lord truely does work in mysterious ways.

Dan


----------



## george simon (Feb 28, 2006)

*Thanks Dan just what I needed good news. * .GEORGE


----------



## Margarret (May 3, 2007)

Dan, 

I'm so glad to hear that your friend Steve came through the surgery well and that there was no cancer where some was suspected. Sounds like he is on the way to recovery. That is wonderful.

Margaret


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

Thank you for the wonderful update, Dan!

THAT'S TERRIFIC!!

Shi


----------



## Dezirrae (Oct 6, 2007)

That is such wonderful news   Thanks for the update too.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

I'am so happy for your friend, I do believe in the power of prayer.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Thanks for the update Dan. I'm glad to hear Steve is doing so well.


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Dan, that is wonderful news.


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

Great news!!


----------



## Feather (Dec 8, 2005)

It was nice to log on this morning and hear the good news. You are a true friend.


----------



## Lin Hansen (Jan 9, 2004)

Dan, thanks for sharing that positive update....I hope things continue to improve for your friend.

Linda


----------



## maryjane (Jul 15, 2006)

That is wonderful news. They will continue to be in my thoughts and prayers!


----------



## SmithFamilyLoft (Nov 22, 2004)

learning said:


> Well folks, here is just another case of the power of prayer.
> 
> Steve came through the surgery well. Not only that, they found no evidence of the cancer on the left side that they thought was there and they were able to remove what was there on the right. They did not have to remove his entire tongue and did not have to put in a tracheotomy. He is sore but is recovering. He was actually at shipping tonight and although he is in a good amount of pain, he still has his tongue and his ability to talk. Hopefully he will make a full recovery and be able to put this behind him.
> 
> ...



Dan,

Are things still well with your friend ? 

Sometimes life throws us a curve ball.....your friend's situation should make us all appreciate what your friend can not take for granted. I sometimes complain of some ache or pain, and then I read or hear of a situation like your friend....and all of a sudden...my "problems" seem so small. It's so easy to complain about small things, when we should give thanks for what we have. 

Like my grandmother always use to say, "There is always someone worse off then you "....be happy.....

Thanks for sharing this with us.


----------



## learning (May 19, 2006)

Thanks for asking Warren,

Steve is back to his old self. He had his feeding tube removed a couple of weeks ago and is doing great! He is back at work and seems to be just fine. He and his partner won a few races this old bird season so I am sure that helped in his recovery!

Prayers can work miracles.

Thanks,

Dan


----------



## learning (May 19, 2006)

*Update*

It is with much sadness that I must re-activate this thread. Steve went in for a checkup and they found yet another large area on his tongue that must be removed. He goes into surgery on Tuesday. Needless to say he, his wife Lisa and his two girls are very scared about the prospects.

Please put he and his family back on your prayer lists and help us ask God to help his wonderful family in this time of stress. Thanks you all for your help.

Dan


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

I will certainly put Steve and his family back on my prayer list and I ask God to watch over them during this very stressful time. God is always a loving and merciful God, always put your trust in Him.


----------



## Margarret (May 3, 2007)

Dan, 
I'm so sorry to hear that Steve has encounterd this setback. Prayers are on their way for him and his family.

Margaret


----------



## maryjane (Jul 15, 2006)

How frustrating and scary for him and his family. I will certainly step up the prayers for them. Please tell him lots of good thoughts and well wishes are coming his way.


----------

